# Diamond is a hero!



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

The other day we were out pilfering around in the new goat barn when our Aussie, Pixie starts barking..... 

There stood 2 big coonhounds I had never seen before!!!!!!! There was a male and a female and the male was eating the dog food cause someone left the lid open. They had collars on and were pretty friendly. We tried to get the female to come over to see her owners number. She was too timid though. They all the sudden took off around the front of our house, went around the pole barn and took off down the fence row towards the goats!!! Our Great Pyrenees Diamond starts barking. LOUD. She starts to jump on the fence and rattle it. She rattles it A LOT! Those dgs came within 20 feet of the goat pen and I thought she was going to jump out of the pen and eat them! She barks LOUD! Those two tucked their tails and RAN!!! 

Diamond saved the goats and the donkeys. I don't think those houndswill be back here anytime soon. 

HORRAY DIAMOND!!!!


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Good for Diamond, but I wouldn't be so sure about them not coming back! They think they have found free food, better to try to figure out their owners are and speak to them than to just trust they are not going to come back.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

I haven't seen them since they're big ordeal. I think she put her bluff in on em'


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Coonhounds are pretty much harmless unless you happen to be a **** or a cat. IF they're well-trained, they can be worth thousands of dollars. They also tend to wander. They have ZERO property guarding skills or the tendency to stay on the property unless it's severely fenced. I would've tried to get the owner's info.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

The dogs weren't really trying to get into the goats. Jut coming down the fence row towards their pen. I just thought it was funny how much she scared them. Just wanted to tell you how an LGD can defend a herd.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Cute story! I like it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I appreciate that little story. Even though Diamond was only "scaring" off already frightened dogs, still he was letting them know he meant business!


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> I appreciate that little story. Even though Diamond was only "scaring" off already frightened dogs, still he was letting them know he meant business!


Those dogs were NOT already scared. They were very ornery actually. The male looked rabid... But I guess he was just a drewler. She made them frightened though....


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Awww, good doggie. 

Our dogs started guarding the goats at 6 or 7 months and have done their job since. Every time that stray un-nuetered yellow lab comes, they bark, and they bark like they are absolutely going to tear his head off if he comes closer! We have also had a bunch of people's dogs barking really loudly at night, and our dogs never stop barking at them. I will admit that it is agitating, but it's their job, to protect!


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

GraceAlice said:


> Awww, good doggie.
> 
> Our dogs started guarding the goats at 6 or 7 months and have done their job since. Every time that stray un-nuetered yellow lab comes, they bark, and they bark like they are absolutely going to tear his head off if he comes closer! We have also had a bunch of people's dogs barking really loudly at night, and our dogs never stop barking at them. I will admit that it is agitating, but it's their job, to protect!



I thought she was going to jump out if the pen and tear his head off! She really WAS a vicious polar bear!!!


----------

